# ATV motor oil question , i have a 2005 polaris trailboss 330



## jasonftccrane (Sep 30, 2010)

What is the right motor oil to put in this thing, i dont have a owners manual and get to frustrated trying to research on the internet , i know its a simple question that has a simple answer to it . Thanks


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Kaw Mule and was told to use motorcycle oil in it.  This was because the motor oil is also is also used for the transmission.  Might be just a line of bull but seeing as it's only a few dollars more that's the way I go.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 1, 2010)

Does it have anything written on the oil stick ?

If not call a polaris dealer


----------



## 7 point (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive always used yamalube in my beartraker I would call the dealer and ask them


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 1, 2010)

Most manuals are online now, check their website, any brand oil made for motorcycles, has different additives in it


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 1, 2010)

I checked the manual on my 2005 Magnum 330 - it calls for Polaris Premium 4 All Season synthetic 0W-40.  It goes on to say use of any API certified SH oil is okay as long as it is 0W-40.


----------



## game dog (Oct 3, 2010)

Amsoil is the best but expensive.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 98 Kawasaki that has nothing but Castrol 10w40 used in it since new. Wouldn't even think of anything else.


----------



## Pat Tria (Oct 4, 2010)

My Yamaha manual has 3 different oil classifications to use depending on the temperature. The 5 - 15 degree range calls for a 5W30. The 10 - 95 degree range calls for a 10W30 and the 40 - 120 degree range calls for a 20W40.


----------



## JpEater (Oct 4, 2010)

Polaris come with synthetic oil. I would make sure you stick with sythetic. I would use a good brand synthetic 10w30 or 10w40.


----------

